# libxproc and xproc cli



## Samuel Venable (Jul 2, 2021)

I wrote a cross-platform command line application and client library quite similar to the boost process library, but has quite a few features the boost library does not have, while also attempting to set a standard api for process inspection and execution, being simplified as much as possible to beginner C++ programmers. It is permissively licensed under MIT and the API set is maintained to be 100% the same conceptually on all supported platforms. I proposed to the boost library developers to include my code in their library, although they pretty much ignored my ticket completely for some time now and I did want to ask them questions about how to best fit in the new features in their library, since they ignored me so heavily I decided to just make this its own unique library detached from anything to do with boost.

So anyway; I'd like to make an official freebsd port for this now, and I was hoping if there were any users here who would be patient enough to either help teach me how to port it or if they share an interest in my project enough they could even publish the port themselves, in which case they could be added to the copyright header code comments.

Here's the command line application:
https://github.com/time-killer-games/xproc

Here's the client library:








						GitHub - time-killer-games/libxprocess: Cross-Platform Process Functionality
					

Cross-Platform Process Functionality. Contribute to time-killer-games/libxprocess development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




The client library doesn't necessarily need to be compiled as a library at all, in fact it would probably be even better to just include the crossprocess.h and using the CrossProcess namespace, the rest is pretty straight forward if you have the crossprocess.cpp source built with your project's other sources, there would then be no extra dependencies for the end user of your software to need to install.

I'm very new to this, is anyone willing to help me with this for free or is that asking a bit too much? I don't want anyone to help unless they honestly want to and I don't want anyone to feel obligated if it doesn't interest them, to be clear.

I put off asking this for a while now because wasn't sure whether this question would be well-received. I also don't want to come across as lazy or helpless, but I am very intimidated by the port creation process.

Thanks!
Samuel


----------

